# Women's Hair Loss > Women's Hair Loss: Start Your Own Topic >  I feel afraid of what men think of me

## mimosa

I'm only 24 but I'm already dealing with hair loss  :Frown: 

I feel I'm too young for this and the majority of women my age still have thick, luxurious hair... even my 86 year old grandma has a beautiful head of thick, silver hair. I still have enough hair to make it seem "normal" to the untrained eye, but some people have commented on how thin and fine my hair is. I hate that I can basically only wear it down, because with a ponytail some "bald spots" start becoming apparent.

But what what concerns me the most is what men think, even bald men. 'Cause no one wants a bald woman!  :Frown:  Or at least that's what I feel... like maybe hair loss makes a young woman look sick or unhealthy. I've been told I have a pretty face and a nice body (I wouldn't know since I've always had low self esteem, but I do get some more attention than I'd expect). The problem is for example that I'm always scared that a guy will notice my hair loss, for example if he touches my hair in the heat of the moment (if you know what I mean) or if he sees my hair wet, etc. I'm not even talking about a long time boyfriend or husband who would "accept me just as I am", but someone I'm just getting to know.

It makes me sad that I'll never be truly attractive, I never had that chance because as a teen I was overweight and then after that I started losing my hair when I was like 18 I think... it was all very gradual so I didn't notice until last year, and I guess I was a bit in denial too.

I haven't been diagnosed with PCOS but maybe I have it? My sister has it, and she also has pattern hair loss. I have insulin resistance which is usually related to PCOS but I have no cysts and my periods have always been regular and normal, I also don't have any other markers like hirsutism or acne, but I've heard PCOS can be mild and go unnoticed. My thyroid is also fine. I'm on the pill and it made no difference whatsoever, positive or negative.

I guess this is a bit of a rant, but for the ladies here, how have you dealt with dating, men and confidence? And if any guys are reading, if a woman is otherwise attractive and nice and kind, would you accept her thinning hair, and that with her you'd never have her change her look/style much?

I think I have AGA... I'm not sure, but I think so, because my scalp is always really tight and tense, I have seborrheic dermatitis (which I guess is due to dht) and sometimes when I move my hair around or scratch some tiny, fine, almost transparent hairs come out... when I went to the dermatologist he just said I'm balding and didn't go any further and there aren't more derms or good endocrinologists where I live, and I can't afford to go somewhere else to see better docs and pay for expensive treatments (I'm not in the US). 

But on top of it I suspect I might something else, because the tiny hairs only come from the top of my head (AGA), but the rest of my hair is also thinning, not only in density but the diameter of each strand has got finer with time (I've always had thin, fine hair, but looking at old pictures I had more density and my hair seemed stronger, coarser, better texture, etc.). My hair is still shiny though and it grows really fast and really long if I don't get haircuts regularly (at one point I didn't get a haircut for 2 years and it grew from my shoulders to my hips, I'm 5'7" so I think it's quite fast).

Sorry for the rant/length, I'm just feeling a bit down because I feel like I just missed my chance to ever be attractive, 'cause let's face it, it's not like I can reverse it or even stop it  :Frown:

----------


## amadeus

The bottom line is that we just want our women to look and feel good. If that means getting a good hairpiece or bonded system, then most guys, especially balding guys would have no problem with that.  I know I would be fine with it. I think very few women feel good walking around with visibly thinning hair, so there is no reason to suffer, there are lots of ways for women to enhance the appearance of their hair and it is far more acceptable for women to wear wigs or hairpieces then it is for men. 

Hope this helps. :Smile: 




> I'm only 24 but I'm already dealing with hair loss 
> 
> I feel I'm too young for this and the majority of women my age still have thick, luxurious hair... even my 86 year old grandma has a beautiful head of thick, silver hair. I still have enough hair to make it seem "normal" to the untrained eye, but some people have commented on how thin and fine my hair is. I hate that I can basically only wear it down, because with a ponytail some "bald spots" start becoming apparent.
> 
> But what what concerns me the most is what men think, even bald men. 'Cause no one wants a bald woman!  Or at least that's what I feel... like maybe hair loss makes a young woman look sick or unhealthy. I've been told I have a pretty face and a nice body (I wouldn't know since I've always had low self esteem, but I do get some more attention than I'd expect). The problem is for example that I'm always scared that a guy will notice my hair loss, for example if he touches my hair in the heat of the moment (if you know what I mean) or if he sees my hair wet, etc. I'm not even talking about a long time boyfriend or husband who would "accept me just as I am", but someone I'm just getting to know.
> 
> It makes me sad that I'll never be truly attractive, I never had that chance because as a teen I was overweight and then after that I started losing my hair when I was like 18 I think... it was all very gradual so I didn't notice until last year, and I guess I was a bit in denial too.
> 
> I haven't been diagnosed with PCOS but maybe I have it? My sister has it, and she also has pattern hair loss. I have insulin resistance which is usually related to PCOS but I have no cysts and my periods have always been regular and normal, I also don't have any other markers like hirsutism or acne, but I've heard PCOS can be mild and go unnoticed. My thyroid is also fine. I'm on the pill and it made no difference whatsoever, positive or negative.
> ...

----------


## dex89

> I know how you feel. I'm currently on a mission for physical perfection by age twenty-three. I'm using all available methods including plastic surgery, HT's, and gym. If I fail, or become NW3, then it's game over.
> 
> I have felt the power of being beautiful before, and I'm going to feel it again. Do what you can to fight this. At least as a woman you have so many effective options. Even wearing a wig is not that big of a deal - not that it should be necessary given the existing and upcoming treatments.
> 
> 
> *#Death at NW3!
> *


 Game over? So, your going to kill yourself?

----------


## lalala

> Game over? So, your going to kill yourself?


 Yes, that is what he has said he will do. Just like Scorpion did.

----------


## Tracy C

There are plenty of good reasons to believe Highlander and Scorpion are one and the same.  Both have extreme mental problems that need a team of therapists to treat.  Both refuse to get the therapy they desperately need.

----------


## amibald

As a horny little vain 18-year old, I can tell you - hand on heart, with confirmation of dozens of other vain, horny little 18 year olds- that a woman wearing a wig is no big deal at all! Wigs can look real on a woman, unlike on men, so I don't think you should worry about it  :Smile:

----------


## amibald

> I know how you feel. I'm currently on a mission for physical perfection by age twenty-three. I'm using all available methods including plastic surgery, HT's, and gym. If I fail, or become NW3, then it's game over.
> 
> I have felt the power of being beautiful before, and I'm going to feel it again. Do what you can to fight this. At least as a woman you have so many effective options. Even wearing a wig is not that big of a deal - not that it should be necessary given the existing and upcoming treatments.
> 
> 
> *#Death at NW3!
> *


 I suffer from low self-esteem/depression ( not as a result of hair loss, so you can imagine that hair loss has only made things better) and I know the feeling you are talking about- sheer, god damn frustration because you look better with hair vs bald. 

But then again, if you can go through therapy, as I am, deal with your insecurities, sort your life out, build massive confidence, hit the gym, get a tan, get the correct eyebrows/facial hair for facial symmetry, you can exude an awesome personality which is more attracive than a pretty face with major insecurities, plus you're not gonna be 'ugly' .

Admittedly going bald makes you less aesthetic, no doubt about it. And it's shit, you lose 2 points of attractivenss/10 I'd say. You can easily get 1 point back by the gym/tan/facial hair combo. 

You need to see a cognitive therapist- you honestly wouldn't believe the impact they have for low self-esteem. 

And remember, women are less shallow about men than men themselves, so for a LOT of women (not all ) awesome personality>>> aesthetic but insecure.

----------


## Tracy C

There are many things women find much more unattractive in men than hair loss.  Like it or not, the reality is that hair loss is natural and normal for males.  It is what it is - and most women don't even give it a second thought.  I'm going to be painfully honest about it here.  Most guys are clueless about women.  Highlander/Scorpion is even more clueless than normal.  Highlander/Scorpion is only a lost cause if he chooses to be so.  It is his choice and his choice alone.

Turn the table around though and it is an entirely different story.  Though many women do suffer with hair loss, it much more tragic for woman.  Therefore it is kept silent and secret.  Sure it is more acceptable for a woman to wear hair.  But that wig does not repair the damage inflicted on her heart and soul.

----------


## UK_

> There are many things women find much more unattractive in men than hair loss.  Like it or not, the reality is that hair loss is natural and normal for males.  It is what it is - and most women don't even give it a second thought.  I'm going to be painfully honest about it here.  Most guys are clueless about women.  Highlander/Scorpion is even more clueless than normal.  Highlander/Scorpion is only a lost cause if he chooses to be so.  It is his choice and his choice alone.
> 
> Turn the table around though and it is an entirely different story.  Though many women do suffer with hair loss, it much more tragic for woman.  Therefore it is kept silent and secret.  Sure it is more acceptable for a woman to wear hair.  But that wig does not repair the damage inflicted on her heart and soul.


 You're talking rubbish.  If you look at all those vampire TV shows with all the good looking men - they're all NW1 or NW2.  If you are NW34567 and you are a man you are ****ed.

But thank God Histogen showed good results yesterday.

----------


## Tracy C

> You're talking rubbish.


 As I said, you guys are clueless about how women feel about it.  You are also more clueless than normal.

----------


## Person

I do understand that it must be much harder for women. I agree.

But anyways, I personally know a girl my age, 24, who has thinning hair.  She is still very attractive and guys dont even talk or think about it.  She has a great personality and is fun to be around. Most guys say shes definitely hot.  I don't think most men would care at ALL if a girl wore a  hairpiece or something.   Unlike men who would be seen as a weirdo for wearing one.

----------


## Tiger norwood's

I would think that when a girl loses her hair, it will have major effect on her self confidence, it is like losing some of the very thing that makes you feminine. We need to focous on that losing hair is a devastating thing, weather you're a man or a woman. For me it is as devastating as it is for a girl, trust me, i feel like i lost some of my masculinity, and i have lost all of my confidence with meeting a girl. My doctor (female) said it is not a problem when you are a man, and replied "how would you feel about loosing you hair?" she said very awful, and i responded "there you have it" it does'nt matter if you're a man or a woman, you like to look good an be confident about yourself and not feel alienated.

----------


## UK_

perhaps balding men notice balding women more.

----------


## BigThinker

> I suffer from low self-esteem/depression ( not as a result of hair loss, so you can imagine that hair loss has only made things better) and I know the feeling you are talking about- sheer, god damn frustration because you look better with hair vs bald. 
> 
> But then again, if you can go through therapy, as I am, deal with your insecurities, sort your life out, build massive confidence, hit the gym, get a tan, get the correct eyebrows/facial hair for facial symmetry, you can exude an awesome personality which is more attracive than a pretty face with major insecurities, plus you're not gonna be 'ugly' .
> 
> Admittedly going bald makes you less aesthetic, no doubt about it. And it's shit, you lose 2 points of attractivenss/10 I'd say. You can easily get 1 point back by the gym/tan/facial hair combo. 
> 
> You need to see a cognitive therapist- you honestly wouldn't believe the impact they have for low self-esteem. 
> 
> And remember, women are less shallow about men than men themselves, so for a LOT of women (not all ) awesome personality>>> aesthetic but insecure.


 My friend,
I can be a bit manic depressive at times, but I'm usually in a really good mood and early hairloss is my own physical "flaw", though no one has said anything about my hairloss to me yet.

I just wanted to give you one tip to curb your depression: RUN.  I can't even exaggerate how good I feel after my daily 3-4 mile run.  It's not much, and I rarely do any weight training in conjunction, but goddamn I feel amazing afterwards.

My runs always make me stress free, so I can focus on my studies, my internship, and hitting the town my compadres on the weekend.  I honestly feel myself exuding confidence and a pleasant attitude at all environments I'm in.  I forget about a NW 2 hairline and slightly thinned crown, and I get compliments on my face, skin, etc from girls at the bars.

TRUST ME!!!!  (and then do all the other treatments you want, to seek perfection)  Best of luck

----------


## elnino

tracey-dead right,

highlander- im a norwood 2.5...fair enough a 3 is bad but i can still style my hair pretty well, like a fo-hawk...looks good and just cover my temples a bit with the rest-scratch that-looks great and i still get compliments on it. i might upload some pics soon id say. even if dont regrow and stay at a nw2.5 il survive with it but you shouldnt proclaim death at nw 3, people out there are worse on the scale and are achieving  good results so be positive.

----------


## clarence

> You're talking rubbish.  If you look at all those vampire TV shows with all the good looking men - they're all NW1 or NW2.  If you are NW34567 and you are a man you are ****ed.


 Let's keep in mind, men at least get to keep the density in some if not most parts of their mane, and that density will be preserved there even when the person opts for a hair transplant, if he chooses the strip method, which is why I am such an advocate of the strip method. I might come off as obsessive about density here, but I rather give away my temples and most of my hairline than to lose hair more uniformly across the scalp, as in female alopecia. I might re-evaluate my preferences, if I saw any reason whatsoever to grow my hair long. Long live the donor zone.

----------


## verver

i may talk shit but i heard that some women use contraceptive pill as a hair growth stimulant ( and to grow their boobs too  :Big Grin:  ) 
give it a try maybe your hair will regrow 

google Diane 35 ED and Yasmin

Best Luck  :Smile:

----------


## Tracy C

> ...i heard that some women use contraceptive pill as a hair growth stimulant.


 Contraceptives are actually notorious for triggering hair loss in women.  Learn how to validate the things you read, especially if you intend to give advice based solely on what you have read.

----------


## Dan26

> But that wig does not repair the damage inflicted on her heart and soul.


 I knew it! Highlander/Scorpion/Tracy.....All the same person!!!

----------


## Tracy C

> I knew it! Highlander/Scorpion/Tracy.....All the same person!!!


 Now that right there is almost funny.  Haha

----------


## yeahyeahyeah

> tracey-dead right,
> 
> highlander- im a norwood 2.5...fair enough a 3 is bad but i can still style my hair pretty well, like a fo-hawk...looks good and just cover my temples a bit with the rest-scratch that-looks great and i still get compliments on it. i might upload some pics soon id say. even if dont regrow and stay at a nw2.5 il survive with it but you shouldnt proclaim death at nw 3, people out there are worse on the scale and are achieving  good results so be positive.


 Its the only style you can do at norwood 2.5/3

----------


## Dan26

> Now that right there is almost funny.  Haha


 Well, the more realistic alternative is that Highlander and Scorpion are twins separated at birth, and you are their mother ! :0

----------


## Tracy C

> Its the only style you can do at norwood 2.5/3


 That's not true.  You are closing the door on yourself.







> Well, the more realistic alternative is that Highlander and Scorpion are twins separated at birth, and you are their mother ! :0


 If Highlander/Scorpion were my son he would not be so darned insecure and he would have a whole lot more respect for women.

----------


## verver

> Contraceptives are actually notorious for triggering hair loss in women.  Learn how to validate the things you read, especially if you intend to give advice based solely on what you have read.


 shut up

Diane 35 is used by dermatologist for women alopecia

----------


## verver

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC2684510/




> Cyproterone acetate This medication inhibits gonadotropin-releasing hormone (GnRH) and blocks androgen receptors. Other uses include prostate cancer, hirsutism, and severe acne. In Australia, it is commonly used combined with estradiol as an oral contraceptive pill named Diane-35.


  :Smile:

----------


## Tracy C

> shut up


 Even if you are a doctor, don't tell me to shut up.  That is out of line and completely uncalled for.  It is not your place.

Unless you are a doctor, don't post any recommendation for treating women's hair loss.  It is not your place to do so.  Women's hair loss is a much more complicated problem than men's hair loss.

Both Diane 35 and cyproterone acetate are illegal in the US.  So you need to be the one to shut up.

----------


## Dan26

> Even if you are a doctor, don't tell me to shut up.  That is out of line and completely uncalled for.  It is not your place.
> 
> Unless you are a doctor, don't post any recommendation for treating women's hair loss.  It is not your place to do so.  Women's hair loss is a much more complicated problem than men's hair loss.
> 
> Both Diane 35 and cyproterone acetate are illegal in the US.  So you need to be the one to shut up.


 Tracy did you look at the link I posted on your wall comparing minoxidil via mesotherapy vs topical applications? It's worth taking a look at IMO!

----------


## Tracy C

> Tracy did you look at the link I posted on your wall comparing minoxidil via mesotherapy vs topical applications? It's worth taking a look at IMO!


 I did see it and it is interesting.  However that method is not practical.  By the time they have a workable system that a woman could use at home, Histogen and Replicel will have a much more effective treatment on the market.

----------


## verver

> Even if you are a doctor, don't tell me to shut up.  That is out of line and completely uncalled for.  It is not your place.
> 
> Unless you are a doctor, don't post any recommendation for treating women's hair loss.  It is not your place to do so.  Women's hair loss is a much more complicated problem than men's hair loss.
> 
> Both Diane 35 and cyproterone acetate are illegal in the US.  So you need to be the one to shut up.


 I don't post any recommendation, i told her to google Diane 35 because this is what is used here in Europe by dermatologist

if this isn't a place to help  people so what the point of this forum ? complaining all day about your miserable life ?


and for the sake of argumentation i will tell you that Alot of meds that people use here are illegal but guess what ?  it doesn't stop no one  :Smile: 


i told you to shut up because you were/are disagreeable,  i was trying to help  but i guess i was a little rude with you  :Big Grin:

----------


## Tracy C

> ...i was trying to help  but i guess i was a little rude with you


 You were a lot rude, not a little.






> I don't post any recommendation...


 Yes you did.  If you are not a doctor, it is not your place.  Making irresponsible uninformed recommendations does not help anyone.  Treating women's hair loss is more complicated than it is for men.  If you are not a doctor, you are not qualified to give advice on the women's hair loss.






> i told you to shut up because you were/are disagreeable.


 I was not being disagreeable.  I was being factual.  Contraceptives are in fact notorious for triggering hair loss in women.  If you actually knew what you are talking about, you would have known that.  Advice from anyone who so obviously does not know what they are talking about is harmful advice.

----------


## Dan26

> I did see it and it is interesting.  However that method is not practical.  By the time they have a workable system that a woman could use at home, Histogen and Replicel will have a much more effective treatment on the market.


 You can buy a mesotherapy gun yourself and they are very easy to use! However, they are quite pricey (500-thousands), but you do make up for it a little bit by only having to use very small amounts of minoxidil (or whatever else you want to inject). If I ever go that route I will make posts about it here. I think it is an option that should be explored, and surprisingly is not, but as you said in years time we will have Histogen.

----------


## verver

> You were a lot rude, not a little.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes you did.  If you are not a doctor, it is not your place.  Making irresponsible uninformed recommendations does not help anyone.  Treating women's hair loss is more complicated than it is for men.  If you are not a doctor, you are not qualified to give advice on the women's hair loss.
> 
> 
> ...


 so basicly you are saying that our european doctors are simply plain old dumb right ?

----------


## verver

> Both Diane 35 and cyproterone acetate are illegal in the US.  So you need to be the one to shut up.


 


> (I'm not in the US).


 



> *Yes you did. If you are not a doctor, it is not your place.* Making irresponsible uninformed recommendations does not help anyone. Treating women's hair loss is more complicated than it is for men. If you are not a doctor, you are not qualified to give advice on the women's hair loss.


 this place need alot of cleening then !
Admin must delete 99,99 % of post because no one is doctor  :EEK!:

----------


## clee984

Aw man, sometimes I really hate reading these stories, but I can't stop myself! 

Dealing with hairloss is horrific for a man, I can't even begin to imagine what it must be like for a woman. When my mum was having chemotherapy treatment and her hair started falling out in patches, it broke her heart  :Frown: 

Whether we like it or not, men are shallower than women when it comes to choosing a mate, for evolutionary reasons - men have less invested in sexual encounters, and men just want a healthy partner who will produce healthy offspring, whereas women are looking for a male who is willing and able to protect her and said offspring. That, and because it is rarer in women, makes hairloss that much more difficult for ladies. 




> I guess this is a bit of a rant, but for the ladies here, how have you dealt with dating, men and confidence? And if any guys are reading, if a woman is otherwise attractive and nice and kind, would you accept her thinning hair, and that with her you'd never have her change her look/style much?


 That's an unequivocal yes, if a woman is otherwise attractive and nice and kind, it wouldn't bother me. And actually, reading your story reminded me of something - a couple of years ago, my then-flatmate and I had this friend, and we used to go and visit her in her building, and my flatmate and I both had a HUGE crush on her landlady, who was sexy as hell. Then our friend told us that her landlady wore a wig, because her hair was falling out (not sure why, if it was medical or what). I'll admit that I never saw her without the wig, but it didn't stop me and my flatmate lusting after her, lol. 

I hope you're ok anyway.

----------


## Person

Bimatoprost will be much more effective than minox but will not be on the shelf until around mid 2017.

----------


## Breaking Bald

> That's not true.  You are closing the door on yourself


 Really? Tell me what other styles can you do because I am struggling to do anything other than that.

----------


## gmonasco

Contraceptives can promote hair growth in some cases, but that isn't a generally advisable application since the hair growth isn't necessarily limited to the scalp:

http://voices.yahoo.com/birth-contro...h-6730736.html

----------


## clarence

> Really? Tell me what other styles can you do because I am struggling to do anything other than that.


 You can have longer hair at the front, like I do, and most people can't really tell I'm losing hair... But long hair is the only style you can do to hide some of the hair loss, I'm afraid.

----------


## Tracy C

> so basicly you are saying that our european doctors are simply plain old dumb right ?


 Are you capable of paying attention?  Now get off your lazy butt and read this.  Read all of it.  Every word.

http://www.americanhairloss.org/women_hair_loss/

----------


## verver

> Are you capable of paying attention?  Now get off your lazy butt and read this.  Read all of it.  Every word.
> 
> http://www.americanhairloss.org/women_hair_loss/


 i can't i'm a lazy butt  :Smile:

----------


## NeedHairASAP

> I'm only 24 but I'm already dealing with hair loss 
> 
> I feel I'm too young for this and the majority of women my age still have thick, luxurious hair... even my 86 year old grandma has a beautiful head of thick, silver hair. I still have enough hair to make it seem "normal" to the untrained eye, but some people have commented on how thin and fine my hair is. I hate that I can basically only wear it down, because with a ponytail some "bald spots" start becoming apparent.
> 
> But what what concerns me the most is what men think, even bald men. 'Cause no one wants a bald woman!  Or at least that's what I feel... like maybe hair loss makes a young woman look sick or unhealthy. I've been told I have a pretty face and a nice body (I wouldn't know since I've always had low self esteem, but I do get some more attention than I'd expect). The problem is for example that I'm always scared that a guy will notice my hair loss, for example if he touches my hair in the heat of the moment (if you know what I mean) or if he sees my hair wet, etc. I'm not even talking about a long time boyfriend or husband who would "accept me just as I am", but someone I'm just getting to know.
> 
> It makes me sad that I'll never be truly attractive, I never had that chance because as a teen I was overweight and then after that I started losing my hair when I was like 18 I think... it was all very gradual so I didn't notice until last year, and I guess I was a bit in denial too.
> 
> I haven't been diagnosed with PCOS but maybe I have it? My sister has it, and she also has pattern hair loss. I have insulin resistance which is usually related to PCOS but I have no cysts and my periods have always been regular and normal, I also don't have any other markers like hirsutism or acne, but I've heard PCOS can be mild and go unnoticed. My thyroid is also fine. I'm on the pill and it made no difference whatsoever, positive or negative.
> ...


 


I never notice women will hairloss. For some reason, girls with receding hair just doesnt stand out really. I wouldn't worry too too much.

----------


## Jcm800

I do notice women with thinning hair - immediately, not saying it puts me off tho, i dated a woman who had thinning hair, still found her attractive - its quite surprising just how many women i do notice with thinned hair when i'm sat on a bus, or walking around town.

----------


## Tracy C

> ...its quite surprising just how many women i do notice with thinned hair when i'm sat on a bus, or walking around town.


 Now that the weather has forced me to get much of my exercise via mall-walking, I notice lots of women with varying degrees of hair loss.  It makes me sad and I wonder if they even know female hair loss can be treated.

----------


## Jcm800

Yeah its surprising how many women  there are out there suffering with hair loss, I also wonder if many are aware they could be treated..

----------


## Tracy C

Unfortunately, most women suffering with hair loss are completely unaware that there is anything they can do about it.  Even more unfortunately most are too afraid to talk about it, so they never learn that they can probably treat it.  Even more unfortunate than that, even many doctors dont know what to do to treat female hair loss.

----------


## Dan26

> Unfortunately, most women suffering with hair loss are completely unaware that there is anything they can do about it.  Even more unfortunately most are too afraid to talk about it, so they never learn that they can probably treat it.  Even more unfortunate than that, even many doctors dont know what to do to treat female hair loss.


 Taking the subway in a big city everyday, the amount of women I see with hair loss is staggering! I probably only started to notice after I was losing my own hair (all I do nowadays is when I'm in public is examine peoples scalp from a safe distance :P). I feel like saying something! It's sad enough as it is and even more so knowing they could potentially be treated. Maybe I will start carrying little pieces of paper with 'thebaldtruth.com' on them and sneaking them in their pockets when they're not looking.

----------


## Tracy C

> Maybe I will start carrying little pieces of paper with 'thebaldtruth.com' on them and sneaking them in their pockets when they're not looking.


 It would be better for the card to have www.americanhairloss.org and www.womenshairlossproject.com on it.

----------


## Dan26

> It would be better for the card to have www.americanhairloss.org and www.womenshairlossproject.com on it.


 Lol ya you are right, I forgot they may be bombarded by the bozo's on these forums :P

----------


## didi

How exactly you can treat female HL? Minox is the only option, Fin is out for women

----------


## Tracy C

> How exactly you can treat female HL? Minox is the only option.


 Minoxidil is not the only option for women.  The first and most important thing in treating female hair loss is to determine what is causing her hair loss and treat the cause if possible.  Minoxidil might be enough for her to treat it, but she might also need to take Spiro or some other medication.  She might also benefit from using the laser comb.  More information can be found here:

http://www.americanhairloss.org/women_hair_loss/

----------


## clarence

> Taking the subway in a big city everyday, the amount of women I see with hair loss is staggering! I probably only started to notice after I was losing my own hair (all I do nowadays is when I'm in public is examine peoples scalp from a safe distance :P). I feel like saying something! It's sad enough as it is and even more so knowing they could potentially be treated. Maybe I will start carrying little pieces of paper with 'thebaldtruth.com' on them and sneaking them in their pockets when they're not looking.


 Yes, women going bald used to be an extremely rare sight. Then I became aware of my own hair loss, and suddenly balding women became quite common.

----------


## The Diaz Brothers

> As I said, you guys are clueless about how women feel about it.  You are also more clueless than normal.


 women are generally more judgmental about looks than men. they constantly talk about appearances of things all the time, thats why style channels and home and gardening channels are geared towards women

i wouldn't be surprised if most women with moderate to sever alopecia wouldn't date nw7'..or short guys....or poor guys...or guys with small pricks or any other thing they could find wrong

----------


## Dan26

> women are generally more judgmental about looks than men. they constantly talk about appearances of things all the time, thats why style channels and home and gardening channels are geared towards women
> 
> i wouldn't be surprised if most women with moderate to sever alopecia wouldn't date nw7'..or short guys....or poor guys...or guys with small pricks or any other thing they could find wrong


 209

10char

----------


## Kayman

This is my take on things in regards to how hair loss affects both men and women. Hair loss can be devastating for both parties, nobody likes to go through physical change which they have no control over. Men and Women can both suffer the negative affects when it comes to losing hair, both can become depressed, worried, insecure, hurt, angry. Male pattern baldness is a common and natural process, hair loss in women of course isn't as common. Perhaps women are a little more sympathetic and supportive to women who are losing hair, my experience throughout losing my hair was jokes from friends and family and I suppose they thought I was less likely to take offense due to the fact that male pattern baldness is somewhat expected in men but it of course can still have a negative impact on your confidence as a person.
I think hair loss can be equally as hard on male and females alike. Insecurity is insecurity no matter what gender it decides to manifest itself in. I work very closely with a woman who has alopecia and she is easily one of the most bubbly and happy women I know, She's also an attractive woman. I also know a guy so sensitive about his hair loss that he wont even discuss it with a fellow hair loss sufferer. At the end of the day hair loss is hard on most people.
As for the OP worried about what men will think of you well I personally would not overlook a relationship with a girl who was suffering from hair loss  on the basis that I would feel a connection with said girl due to similar life experiences.

----------

